# ..For Charlie..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Nothing special, just the pics you requested..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I keep looking at the boot lid mate and have been showing it off to anyone who will look :lol: - my engineer and his mate were most impressed with the improvement - can't really see the comparison in the pics but holy crap it is so massively improved it is fantastic and I literally can't wait for the next instalment.

You are a craftsman Rob 

Charlie


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

corrrr, you really can tell the diference charlie, but i bet it looks even better close up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> corrrr, you really can tell the diference charlie, but i bet it looks even better close up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I know buddy, he knows his apples that is for sure  It looks amazing close up.

Charlie


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Red is just the greatest colour on a well prepared and waxed car.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice Charlie !

Did he machine it?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> Nice Charlie !
> 
> Did he machine it?


Yes Niaz - it was just a test panel to establish the best kit to use on it, the difference compared to the neighbouring panels is astonishing - the swirl reduction is enormous to almost 0 swirl at this early stage 

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I take it he is based up your way Charlie?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ian222 said:


> I take it he is based up your way Charlie?


Hi Ian

He is based in Northampton but will travel to some degree, think he mentioned 30-50 miles or so depending upon what is required. I will do a full thread when Rob comes back to do the remainder of the car, just need to wait as it is going back to Audi to sort a few bits next Monday.

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Yes Niaz - it was just a test panel to establish the best kit to use on it, the difference compared to the neighbouring panels is astonishing - the swirl reduction is enormous to almost 0 swirl at this early stage
> 
> Charlie


Cool, glad you had it done I love my machine do post materials used ie mezerna etc I remember how swirled it was.

Take care


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

And how much for a paint correction? I am based in Midlands and would be keen on this!

Looks incredible that finish. I know it's hard to get a 'true' picture using a camera but you can appreciate the finish there, would like to see it in the flesh!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> And how much for a paint correction? I am based in Midlands and would be keen on this!
> 
> Looks incredible that finish. I know it's hard to get a 'true' picture using a camera but you can appreciate the finish there, would like to see it in the flesh!


PM Rob mate (Dooka) He will give you a price dependent upon your requirements.

I really can't wait for the full session as some of us spend hundreds on mods if not many thousands  yet for what it would cost to do a full correction on a car you can so massively improve the visual impact it is real value for money.

Rob did mention that he is 40-60% cheaper than most of the "competition" 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

That is only on some details Charlie..

To correct paint, you are looking at least a days work, and I am not going to work for say £50 a day, it costs me more than that to just run a house, let alone fuel, tyres, products etc..

I am cheaper than a lot of people, as customers who come to me tell me what they have been quoted, some prices are just plain silly..

I have heard £700 for a single stage enhancement, just plain crazy prices.

I think some people see someone driving a £150,000 car, and think they can afford it, and bump their prices up..

Don't get me wrong, not all detailers are like this, and there are some very very very good and honest detailers out there..

I am willing to help out where I can though, maybe a tour or a group buy on paint correction..

I am competitive on maintenance washes..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Really great job, it is hard work but worth it... I do it myself as I enjoy machining my own car once a year or 6 months...

A mélange of good products, helps, DA polishers make the difference to get rid of swirls or day to day mishaps...

Planning to do more on mine...here in my bunker in ole Geneve.. After seeing your hearty work... Seems an honest guy you found Charlie!


----------

